# iPhone headphone problem



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok. I've had an iPhone 3 and now an iPhone 4 for over a year and decided to use the headphones or earphones, not sure what the correct terminology is for the first time. It took awhile to find them, plugged them in and they wouldn't work. 

Took my phone to the AT&T store to see if My phone was broken. A very nice young man assisted me and I explained the problem. He takes my phone plugged them in and it worked perfectly. Asked him what he did and he says you just have to push them all the way in. I was afraid to push to hard in fear of breaking them. I know he thought I was an electronically challenged old lady. 

I don't think I'll go back to that AT&T store again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I can understand that.  I am a large man, and instinctively know that all physical problems of connectors and such can be solved by just pushing harder.  This has caused several "tragedies" in the past when I accidentally broke things, so I've trained myself to restrain my impulses and never push small breakable things very hard.  Unfortunately, this means that sometimes I don't push things hard enough, and have experiences similar to yours.  So it isn't just "ladies", electronically-challenged or not!


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL ... I've done the same thing! I'm so anal about my electronics, I baby them. I will say that if you use the stock earbuds that come with the iPhone, you are not getting the sound you could get with better earbuds. When I buy a new Apple device, I toss the earbuds in a drawer and use my good ones.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Keira Lea said:


> LOL ... I've done the same thing! I'm so anal about my electronics, I baby them. I will say that if you use the stock earbuds that come with the iPhone, you are not getting the sound you could get with better earbuds. When I buy a new Apple device, I toss the earbuds in a drawer and use my good ones.


I'm finding that the ones that come with the iPhone and iPad hurt my ears. What is the best ones to use that are comfortable?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I'm finding that the ones that come with the iPhone and iPad hurt my ears. What is the best ones to use that are comfortable?


I ordered these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043WCH66 They are very comfortable, don't fall out and sound amazing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I ordered these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043WCH66 They are very comfortable, don't fall out and sound amazing.


They look nice, but a little pricy for me. I don't use them very often but my 3 older grandsons use them all the time. This might be a good Christmas present to give them.


----------

